

Ask HN: Code written by someone while being in space? - tosh

Does there exist code (favourably under public domain or open source) by someone who was in space (not on Earth) while writing it?<p>Who might know?
I tried quite hard to google for it but couldn&#x27;t find anything.
======
RogerL
That seems extremely unlikely. Astronaut's time is mapped to the minute, no
one is going to run important code without it being extensively tested first
(imagine the potential for catastrophe), and the cost of an astronaut's time
per minute is astronomical (pun intended!). Why wouldn't you have a
professional write it on the ground, test it, and upload it?

------
informatimago
Perhaps there's a mail-list for astronauts somewhere?

